# leaping crane



## ackks10 (Aug 21, 2008)

just a couple of things about this tecq, the other day i was talking with some kenpo guys from another school,(i was waiting for my wife ,she was inside shopping,i was in the car) anyway leaping crane came up and i had asked about the ending? well they all said that it was with a elbow to the head, i said ok thats right,but what else can you do instead of that?,i then said what about "back breaker" they looked at me like i had 2 heads
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,one guy said that you can't do BB with LC,i said why?? he said the person won't be there,,
well i had to go the wife came out, but i would like to hear from others about this,( btw i allready grafed the two tecq's and it will work)


----------



## MJS (Aug 21, 2008)

ackks10 said:


> just a couple of things about this tecq, the other day i was talking with some kenpo guys from another school,(i was waiting for my wife ,she was inside shopping,i was in the car) anyway leaping crane came up and i had asked about the ending? well they all said that it was with a elbow to the head, i said ok thats right,but what else can you do instead of that?,i then said what about "back breaker" they looked at me like i had 2 heads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hmm...not sure what this person meant by not being there.  I ran thru this a few times in the air, trying to visualize without a partner and came up with a few things.

1) Assuming that we will be on the side of the attacker at the completion of LC, taking a small adjustment step with your left leg will put you behind them.  After that step, we can deliver the knee with our left, instead of the right, which is how it would be done if we just did BB.

2) If we do FC and they land so that we are behind them, the adjustment will not be necessary and we can continue as normal with BB.

I can only guess that this person is thinking that after you do the sidekick to the knee in LC, that the person will fall forward, and not be upright on their knees.  If that is the case, then technically, they wouldn't even be able to finish the base moves in LC because the person will not be there.  However, if the person is down on all 4's, you can a) deliver a kick to the groin such as in Brushing the Storm or b) simply stomp down on their ankle or c) just get the heck out of there.


----------



## kenpofighter (Aug 21, 2008)

You could leave off the elbow and do back breakers ending. Which of course is more of that kenpo over kill. (Which is just plain fun!) Or do a elbow sandwich to keep their head there, roll over their head and do a right chop (available target)  then add on the rest of back breaker.


----------



## ackks10 (Aug 21, 2008)

kenpofighter said:


> You could leave off the elbow and do back breakers ending. Which of course is more of that kenpo over kill. (Which is just plain fun!) Or do a elbow sandwich to keep their head there, roll over their head and do a right chop (available target)  then add on the rest of back breaker.





that's what I'm talking about,,and you what it works!!!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 22, 2008)

Generaly the guy will fall forward and away, making the kidney shot difficult.
Sean


----------



## Josh Oakley (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm SKK but I'm continually amazed at how cimilar many of our techniques are. I'm sure there's a connection.


----------



## kenpofighter (Aug 22, 2008)

Touch Of Death said:


> Generaly the guy will fall forward and away, making the kidney shot difficult.
> Sean



Looks to me like it would depend on the angle of their knee that was kicked. But after the rib shot with the middle knuckle their wait should drop to their right being more on their front leg (right leg) which in turn, after the kick is executed to their left leg (we are behind the opponent), should make them fall down with their one right leg possibly still somewhat supporting themselves. But like I said it would depend upon the angle of the kick on their leg. How far we leaped up and over and how far they stepped in. And if they fall forward, great! leave off the kidney shot and add on a scoop kick (if able to) then kick them away. We will get them one way or another.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 24, 2008)

kenpofighter said:


> Looks to me like it would depend on the angle of their knee that was kicked. But after the rib shot with the middle knuckle their wait should drop to their right being more on their front leg (right leg) which in turn, after the kick is executed to their left leg (we are behind the opponent), should make them fall down with their one right leg possibly still somewhat supporting themselves. But like I said it would depend upon the angle of the kick on their leg. How far we leaped up and over and how far they stepped in. And if they fall forward, great! leave off the kidney shot and add on a scoop kick (if able to) then kick them away. We will get them one way or another.


True, my point would be not to expect either outcome. Heres a cute little trick for the elbow sandwich I was taught. When, as the attacker, you feel the strike to your kidney. Drive your head hard and fast into the waiting elbow sandwich. Maybe you can still be friends later. LOL
Sean


----------



## Kenpo17 (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't know what school you went into, but they are wrong, you can go right from Leaping Crane to Back Breaker.  The only thing with that is you have to be extremely quick with your transitions, from the elbow in LC to the shoulder grabs in BB.  It would also involve foot movement quickly as well because you have to make sure your right leg is back, in back of your left leg for the knee in BB.  Once you drop from the knee, you just finish the technique, and there is no reason why you couldn't go from LC to BB.


----------

